# ,

## Teatralka

, ,  ,           ?   ?   -       ?

----------


## desna

... ,  ..
   ,      ...

----------

> ... ,  ...


          ,      .     ,    .




> ,      ...


   ( )    ,       .       ,    .            .

----------


## Lizavetta

,

----------

:    ( )    ,       .       ,    .            .
          ,    ,,   .  -       ?  ?  ? ,      ?  ,    ?

----------


## 223

,   .
    .          -      .      ,   ...       .

----------

> ( )    ,       .       ,    .            .


..            ? 

        ,        ...

   ...

----------

.      ,        .  .                       1000 ,    500             .

----------

> .      ,        .  .                       1000 ,    500             .


         ?
      ?

----------

,    ,     ,    . 
 ,        ,     ?
       ,    .     .

----------


## tat9718204

.                .            ,             .

----------

, -        ...  54-

----------


## 2007

> ,      ...


  :Wow:  



> ?
>       ?


-54.

----------


## kasik

,          . .  .

----------


## tat9718204

> ,          . .  .


     ,    ...    ,

----------

54-, 



> ,    , **  **  ()      *  -*  ** .


..      .

----------


## .

** , -   .  2.1.

----------

*.*, , .

----------


## desna

?  :Smilie:   ,    ,     ?

----------


## 2007

*desna*,           .  :Wink:

----------

*desna*,    ,       ,    ,   . 2.1 54-
 :Smilie: .

----------


## desna

> *desna*,    ,       ,    ,   . 2.1 54-
> .


. .      ... :Smilie:

----------


## 223

.  ,       .

----------

> -54.


,         .
                ...
      (        ) ... 
           ...

----------

> ...


   ,             (, ).
     ,    ,       .

----------

:
"        2.1 54-"
 :Frown:

----------


## 223

,  ,           .
        ,

----------


## .

- ,  .     -     ,       ?  ,        ? 



> ,


    ,  ,   -     .        :Wink:  



> :


  -     ,     .     (,   ,  ),    .
-    -   ,   ,  ,    .    ,   ?      ,        .    .

----------


## desna

.    *.*   ,    ,    ...       - ...

----------

> - ,  .     -     ,       ?  ,        ? 
>     ,  ,   -     .


   ,      .        ,    . 
 :Smilie: .




> ,  ,   -     .


           ( )  :Smilie: .    ....




> .    *.*   ,    ,    ...       - ...


            .                .

----------


## desna

> .                .


.       (   ),    ,      ,   ... ..    ,   ,  ,     .....

----------


## .

> ( )


         ...   :Wink:

----------


## desna

> ...


.     .       .   ....      ?      -    ...
    ?     ,      ...

----------

*.*,   ,  ""    ,     ,    .

----------

*desna*,  ,    "". ,   ...    :Smilie: 
        ....

----------


## desna

> *desna*,  ,    "". ,   ...   
>         ....


 .. ,  - ..      , ..        ...   ,       ..  :Big Grin:

----------

*desna*,  ....   ,   ....

----------


## desna

> *desna*,  ....   ,   ....


4-  .. :Smilie:     ...

----------

-   .       .

----------


## desna

> -   .       .


 :Big Grin:      ! ()

----------

*desna*, .....   ...... (    )......

----------


## 223

> ,  ,   -     .        .


  .  ,       .
    .          ,    -    ,   ,    .    ,        ,   . ""

----------


## .

> .


  ? -   ?    ,   ? ..      ,  ,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## 223

> ? -   ?    ,   ? ..      ,  ,   ?


 -    , -   ,    .    3 . 
  ,     - , ,   ,  "", .. , -  .          :Smilie: 
, "" .

----------


## .

.    ,          :Wink:

----------


## 2264

,    ,       ()        -              .
     ,    ,     ,       . (, ,  , , .   .,    .       . )

----------


## 2007

> ,    ...


    -     -    . 
    ,       -.

----------


## tat9718204

> -     -    . 
> *    ,       -.*


    ,             .  .     .         ,      ,    ,.    ,          .

----------


## desna

> ,             .  .     .         ,      ,    ,.    ,          .


.     .   ,     ,   ,     ....

----------


## 2007

!    ?

----------


## 223

> .    ,


    .  ,      ...

----------


## 223

> !    ?


 .    .

----------


## 2007

> .


   .  -   ?   ,  --     ,   .     ,        : . 
  ,    ,   -   .

----------

> -   .       .


         ? 
        ""?
        ?
       ...
          ...

----------


## mizeri

,       .
-             (,   .)   ,           (           ,         ).
-        ,                           .      . 
-                          .

----------

> ? 
>         ""?
>         ?
>        ...


      . 

   ,    . 
     ,      .       .

----------

> .....  ,           .....


        ,   ,     ....

----------


## 223

> .  -   ?   ,  --     ,   .     ,        : . 
>   ,    ,   -   .


  :Smilie: 
-        ,     . ,          -   (   ) - .      - -   .          .      ,       ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Plesen~

> .       (   ),    ,      ,   ... ..    ,   ,  ,     .....


,      ..     ,      ,

----------

*Plesen~*, ....  ,    ,      :Smilie:

----------

> ,  ,   -     .


*.*     .  :Big Grin:       " ,   ".




> - ,  .     -     ,       ?  ,        ?


  .    ,     ,    .




> ,        .    .


 .  ,  .      ?

----------


## kurti

> -        ,     .


,        1  2008 . N 87
.5  15  ,     ().     -  .   ,       - ,      . :yes:

----------


## 223

> ,        1  2008 . N 87
> .5  15  ,     ().     -  .   ,       - ,      .


  ,     ,     ,       - .       .

----------


## desna

> .


.          .        ,          (-) :Smilie: 
.      ))))

----------


## kurti

> .          .        ,          (-)
> .      ))))


 :Big Grin:      -  ""         ,     - ,   -.

----------


## kurti

> ,     ,     ,       - .       .


   ?

----------


## margo46

"" -      ,     .

----------


## 223

> ?


 ,

----------


## Evgenia22777

?(  -)

----------


## mizeri

> "" -      ,     .


  ?
"   ,           ...      ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, )"

    ,        .

----------


## margo46

> ,    , .


-  ,       ,  .    -   ...   (       )     -    .  ,  .

----------


## .

> (       )


     2.1.   54-      "" ,   ,          ?
   ,  ,      -   -

----------


## 223

> -  ,       ,  .    -   ...   (       )     -    .  ,  .


-      .           ,    .2.1   54-
  3  - ,      "",     
   ""    ,        -     ,   , ,      ,

----------


## .

.

----------


## desna

,      ..          ,    ?          ..  :Cool: 
           ..

----------


## .

-  ? ? ? 
           ,        :Embarrassment:

----------


## desna

*.*,    ,  ,       ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ,      ..          ,    ?          .. 
>            ..


 :Big Grin:   ....        ?      ?  ,      ,            .

----------


## tat9718204

,, .

  2009    8,145        :                 ,,        .   ,        ,    .            .  ,       ,       ,       .     ,  ,     .

----------

> .


         ,       .

                .                      .

                .

                ...

----------


## 223

> -  ? ? ? 
>            ,


   !   ,      .2.1   .        .
        ,       :Smilie:  
 -   ,    .  ,   -  .

----------

> -  ? ? ? 
>            ,


          ?
                    ?
                 ?
         ,         ?
          ? (         )

                     ?

----------


## .

> ,       .


 .          .           .



> ?


 .       .      ,   99,9%      . 



> ?


        .     ,     . 



> ?


 ...    .     ,      ?
,     -      ,    ,     ,    .

----------


## desna

> ,            .


 ...
     .  ..   ..  ...

 ,   ,   ,    ..

----------


## 2007

> ,    ?          ..


    ?      - ,    -?  :Wow: 
   -            ? -    ,   ,    .    ,  -             .


> ...    .


+1  ...



> ,      .2.1   .


*223*,       ,     .      -54  .  :Embarrassment: 


> .


    .      .  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tat9718204

,   ,    ,    ,                .  ,     .

----------


## 2007

> 


        ?  :Wink:

----------


## tat9718204

> ?


,          ,

----------


## kurti

> ...
>      .  ..   ..  ...


  ....     ?  .        ,   .   ,    .             .          ""   (++).




> ,   ,   ,    ..


      ,               (   ),       ,   ,     ..,        ,   .

----------


## .

> ""


     .

----------


## efreytor

> 


1    ..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> 1    ..


  :Wink:

----------


## desna

> ....     ?  .


   ? .   .,     .    ... 
  ,    ...



> ,    .             .          ""   (++).


    ""  ,    "".       ...

----------


## kurti

> .


          ,  ...      ...  ,   ,   ...         , -      ,       .     ,    ...
        ...     ,           , .     ,            .     .

----------


## desna

> ...     ,           ,


    .. :Smilie:

----------


## .

> ,


  -    .    +.



> ,


     .



> 


       ,    
 , ,

----------


## kurti

> ? .   .,     .    ... 
>   ,    ....


  :Big Grin:        .        ,   ""  .        .




> ""  ,    "".       ...


    ,          ,      -       ....                .

----------


## kurti

> , ,


 :Big Grin:   ..   :Big Grin:

----------


## desna

> ,


.  . 
 ,   )))

----------


## 223

> *223*,       ,     .      -54  .


    ,      :Smilie: 
  .       .   .   54-  ,          .  ,          -     ,    .
               ... -   - .  
      -   ...       . ,  ,         ...   :Smilie:   , .  ,              .
,       -          .

----------


## efreytor

> 


  ?

----------


## mizeri

> .      ,   99,9%      .


 ,        ,           (    ,      ..).          :Smilie: ).       ""  ,      . 





> ,     -      ,    ,     ,    .


   : )            ,   .   ,     .        .                (  )  .     "   " :Wink: . )                (    )).               .            -               .    ,  ( ..           )




> ,       -          .


   .     -       (         ),    ,     "  ",    .

----------


## EsmeWeatherwax

> ,    .             .          ""   (++).


     .     ,    .             ..

----------


## Evgenia227777

2  ()        ,         (  ).
     ?
   (    )   .
   ,         .

----------

> ...    .     ,      ?
> ,     -      ,    ,     ,    .


         .
       "      ",    - .
                "".

       ,     ""  .          .

                ""  ?
                 ?
          ?
..         "    "          ? 

    ,         ,             .
              ,       ""          .

 ,      ...

----------


## .

> "      ",    - .


  ?          .      -  ,   .      .



> ,     ""  .          .


         .  ,    ? 



> ""  ?


 ,     ,       .  ,        .



> ..         "    "          ?


              .            .    . 



> ,         ,


       ,       .    ,     .



> 


  ,          ,   -    :Wink: 



> .


      -  .    . 
  ,      ,   ,   .    
 -,   ,           , ?    .    .       :Frown:

----------


## 223

> 2  ()        ,         (  ).
>      ?


,        .      .   .2.1  ,   ,   .

----------


## margo46

22.10.2009  03-01-15/9-470.  "" .

----------

> .


             .




> .    .





> 8.       (, )    (, )
> 1.     ** **   (, **),        (, ).





> ,       .    ,     .


           ? 
               ?
                ?

..       :
"                               "

         .

                   ...

----------

> ,          ,   -


 -   ,             .

                          ...

----------


## Andyko

> 


   ...
.. ?

----------


## .

**,   ,        -    



> ?


    , ..   .   .



> .


     ?
,       ?       .      ,          .         .       .              - .      ,     .

----------


## efreytor

**,        ...        ..

----------

> **,   ,        -


  , 




> .  
> 
> 
> 
>          ,       .
> 
>                 .                     .
> 
>                 .


                 ,                                    . 
            .

       :

"              ,       ""          ."

"  ,      ,   ,   ."

                   . 
             ,           . 
     ?

----------


## .

> .


        ,  ,     .  -       ,       .   ,   ,    ,       ,       ,       .



> .


     .   ,       ? 



> .


       .  ,       ,        .   99%    .      ,       .
  ,     ,  ,  , ,    ..   ,            -   ?              ?

----------

...
    100   ?
         .
 :Big Grin:  
    ?    ?




> -       ,       .   ,   ,    ,       ,       ,       .


         .

----------


## .

> 100   ?


 ,        ,  100  .       . 

,       .      .    . 
    ,     ,      -,  ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

> .


  .                  ,

----------

:
   ,       .             ,          . 

..   100     ?
            ...

              ?
                       ...

----------


## kurti

,        -   ,       ....   ?     ?       22                .          :Big Grin: 
   : "     29  2007. 130  .  1  2009.   10  .", -   .. "  5  .      .           ,         ", -  . "        36        1,2 . ,    8  ,     .
   ,      ....    .

----------


## .

**,       , ..  ?   :Wink: 



> ...


  ,    ,   .      ,    ,         . 
,             ,    .        ,    .



> ?


  -   ,     ? ? ?     ?
   ,      .         .    ,   . 
,  ,         ?         ,    .         ,   .    ,

----------

> .                  ,


 

                    .

----------


## .

> 


        .  .        .



> 


   ?          ?      -  ,     .

----------

> ,  ,         ?         ,    .         ,   .    ,


""                .           ""       .
           .                   .       ...

----------


## kurti

http://www.klerk.ru/buh/news/165163/  "  ,       ,       ".

----------


## .

> ""                .


 ,     ,    , ?



> 


     ,   . ..   .



> .


          .      .     , .. .2  54-           ,   -  .

----------

> ?


2.1.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -      **  ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).

  ,          :Big Grin: 

  ,    ,      ,             ,          :Smilie:

----------

> ,


 ,  .




> ,          ,


  ?    .    .       .

----------

> : "     29  2007. 130  .  1  2009.   10  .", -   .. "  5  .      .           ,         ", -  . "        36        1,2 . ,    8  ,     .
>    ,      ....    .


           ,   .

----------

> .


   .




> .       ...


 ,  .        .  :Frown:

----------


## efreytor

.......         " "...       .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## kurti

> ,   .


  :Wow: ?        ?    ?    5 .       ?   -     .

  ( )      ,  **          ,      .

  .

----------

> -     .


   ,   ...
  ?
       .
   (  )                      .          .

----------


## kurti

> ,   ...
>   ?


,     .     ,            .
 2008-2010              .      ,     .      ,      .        ? :Wink:

----------


## desna

*kurti*,  ,    ?
,  ,    .  ...        ...

----------

> ...


 -     :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> *kurti*,  ,    ?
> ,  ,    .  ...        ...


   ? .   ?    -      ?      .       .      "" .    ,     .   .       ,       2003   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## kurti

> -


         ()  ?

   .

----------


## desna

> -      ?      .


...   ,      ,     ,  :Big Grin:

----------


## kurti

> ...   ,      ,     ,


 ... :Big Grin:   .         ,      -   .   -      .  :yes:

----------


## kurti

...              03-01-15/9-474  23.10.2009.    ,           ()                ( ,    ,        (, ),     ,   .

  ,       ,       .
    , ..          ? .   ?

----------


## 223

2.1
.    ,       ,  ,      . ""   ,         :Smilie:

----------


## Andyko

,        ?
       ?
   ,            ?

----------


## desna

,       ,      ,       ..

----------


## kurti

> 2.1
> .    ,       ,  ,      . ""   ,


  ,   ,     ""   ,           . ,       ,       .   ,    :Big Grin:      " "       .   - ?

----------


## kurti

> ,       ,      ,       ..


,              -  ?
  -      ?               -    ,       ,         .     . :Big Grin:

----------


## 223

,        . 
                  .
           ,      .           ,  , ,          .      5 ,   ...  2 ,   3         ...
      ,       ,        ,   .        :Smilie:

----------

> ,       ,      ,       ..


*desna*,         .      ,   .

----------

> ,              -  ?


 .     . 




> ,


 0,5; 1,5  7,5 . . ,   1,5  7,5 . .  .




> ,        " "       .   - ?


,   -   .

----------


## desna

> *desna*,         .


**,    :Wink: 
    .. 



> ,   .


..          .. :Smilie:  ()

----------

,          ,    :  54-   162 -    ,               ,            ? 

               ,        ,      , ,       ,    .

----------


## 2007

> 


  -   ,    .

----------


## Syuzan.87

, ,   .         .
        ? 
      ?   ?
         ,    .     .
     -  ,    -  ?

----------


## .

*Syuzan.87*,     .       :Wink:

----------


## Syuzan.87

. .   :Embarrassment:

----------

-  ,             . "   "   !!!       ?         -  !!!

----------


## okst

?

----------

> -  ,             . "   "   !!!       ?         -  !!!


      ,   
        ,  ,

----------

.      . -.      ?

----------

"   !"  54 -     2.1 "    ".

----------


## okst

54-: "2.1.    ,           ,      2  3  ,     ,   2  346.26    ,       ()        -        ()  ( ,    ,        (, ).        (, )     :
 ;
  ,   ;
   (, ,  -   );
  ,   ( ),  () ;
      ( ,  );
 ,      ()    ,  ;
,    ,  ,    ."

----------

> "   !"  54 -     2.1 "    ".


 54   
  ,   ,    -        ,

----------

!    54- .2 .1. ,                     . ,    .

----------

> !    54- .2 .1. ,                     . ,    .


      .... ,

----------


## okst

. 2.1 54-     17.07.2009 N 162-.       .      ,    .

----------

> . 2.1 54-     17.07.2009 N 162-.       .      ,    .


   ,        
      ,

----------

!

----------

